
Ask HN: Is yahoo still generating revenue? - Godwill
Is yahoo still profitable?
======
muzani
A bit of a tangent, but a tenth of my organic search traffic comes from Yahoo.
So people are still using it.

~~~
O_H_E
What! That's quite a bit more than I expected. I suspect it have to do with
your niche?

~~~
muzani
The site doesn't rank well on Google, because of competing sites in the niche.
It turns out 8th page on Google does worse than first result on Yahoo.

In order, traffic comes from: Bing, Duckduckgo, Yahoo, Ecosia.org,
Oceanhero.today, Google, and the various country based Yahoos
(nl.search.yahoo.com, and so on).

~~~
O_H_E
Wow, this is actually very weird.

------
giantg2
I have Yahoo as my mobile homepage. It has news from a variety of sources.
Yahoo finance is also very useful.

------
s1t5
> Is yahoo still generating revenue?

> Is yahoo still profitable?

Revenue is different from profit. It seems like last year their revenue was
about 2.5 billion and their profit was around 23 million -
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/annual-
report-2019-outlook-20...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/annual-
report-2019-outlook-2020-071815598.html)

~~~
gabrielsroka
That page doesn't seem to be about Yahoo.

According to Wikipedia, Yahoo's revenue in 2016 was $5.2 billion. Yahoo is now
owned by Verizon Media.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo%21](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo%21)

